# seat covers



## wareagle (Apr 14, 2008)

Which seat covers would you recommend? Considering the Marathon Superhides or the Hatchie Bottom. Would you recommend either of these, or is there another brand you would recommend? What would you say is the all around BEST seat cover on the market? Best fit, look, and durability.


----------



## kftopgun (Mar 24, 2009)

wareagle said:


> Which seat covers would you recommend? Considering the Marathon Superhides or the Hatchie Bottom. Would you recommend either of these, or is there another brand you would recommend? What would you say is the all around BEST seat cover on the market? Best fit, look, and durability.


Will let you know tomorrow what I think of my Marathon Superhides. They just arrived today and I'll be installing them this evening.

KF


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have had my Marathon Superhides on my truck for a little over 3 years and love them. Not any wear except just a little where I slide into the drivers seat. A snug fit and takes a while to put on, but no movement at all after they are on. You'll be very happy with them.


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

I needed quality covers for my 2002 F150 Super Crew. I wanted something in a solid or non-camo pattern that fit well and could hold up to me and the pooch. I ended up going with an outfit called Seat Savers out of Florida. They were cheaper than the others and in my opinion fit better than some of the top names. Also, I like the idea of going to a smaller business for things I need. I usually get better customer service and sleep a little better knowing that the mega rich aint gettin richer off me. I ordered my covers on a Monday and they were at my door by that Thursday. I'm happy and I'm not one to settle for good enough. Give em a look. Here's the web addy: http://www.seatsavers.com/index.php


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Go Here!!

Water proof! ,,,,fit like a glove 


http://www.wetokole.com/



Gooser


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I've got the Hatchie Bottom covers in my truck. I've had them for about two years , easy to clean and water proof.


----------



## hllbilly291 (Jun 3, 2009)

i have the Hatchie Bottom covers in my silverado and i love them. they save your seats thats for sure. easy to put on and take off, about 15 min. put in the wash and good as new. only wear i have is from slidding my cheek on the drivers seat too.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Have had both Hatchie and Marathon. I like Marathon much better. The fit and wear is superior to Hatchie.

IMHO..

Angie


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I just ordered saddle blanket seat covers from RuffTuff seat covers in SLC...I considered Okole which I have tried in a friends Porsche, but neoprene is very hot in the summer, great if you are in a wet pair of trunks or swim suit, but they do retain a good bit of heat...great fabric for winter...also considered the Marathon but if the cordura is anything like the fabric on my gun scabbard I will pass...all I know is leather seats on an SUV are totally worthless for outdoors people


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I have the Hatchie Bottoms on my truck and love them so far. Easy to maintain and tough. I don't know about the Marathon's though.


----------



## kftopgun (Mar 24, 2009)

Finally got the Marathon's put on......took a bit, but they look and fit good. I think they'll last for a while and keep the kiddos from ruining the seats with candy and pop.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I liked my Marathon's so well I came back about 9 month later and got some for my back seat. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I have had Marathon Superhides on my Ford since 2004, now have 100K miles on the truck and seats with great results. No wear, slight fading but the truck is not garaged. Also had them on another truck and was very happy with them on it as well.


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

I had the Marathon Super Hides on my 02 Chevy 1500HD for six years. They were great. When I took them off, the seats looked like new. There was a little fading where the driver slides on and off the seat. I loved them so when I picked up my 08 2500HD last year I ordered a new set for it. I wouldn't use any other seat cover.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have wet dogs in and out of the truck frequently, and have been very happy with Hatchie Bottom seat covers. Having never used antother brand, I can't compare them to anything else.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

I have Hatchie Bottoms.. and although I specified year, model...They don't fit all that well. I have a King Ranch Package on my truck..and that maybe the problem... I believe my seats are oversized...but the Console doesn't even come close to fitting...so Not all that happy with them.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yea the Tundra seats are alot thicker now ,and I cant find any that I can get on.I'm gonna call about the marathons to see if they are doing the thicker seats.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Got Em....Real nice.....Thanks ya'll Ended up with the marathons,duck blind color


----------

